# Heck of a Complement last night!!!



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Hunter and I started our advance puppy training last week. Our normal trainer had something going on, so she wasnt in. The owner of the training facility was the sub. She asked for Hunter to be brought closer, she says to him, " you are what a German Shepherd should look like". The conformation instructer says.."are you going to show him? Because you have a grand champion there".. I dont know what that means.. but I was very proud of my puppy..

No to shoot over to the puppy/training area and to bitch about my puppy..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You must be really proud!


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you, I am.. I just realized I dont have any pictures since August 27th, but here are three.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

just another truck said:


> Hunter and I started our advance puppy training last week. Our normal trainer had something going on, so she wasnt in. The owner of the training facility was the sub. She asked for Hunter to be brought closer, she says to him, " you are what a German Shepherd should look like".


That must have been neat to hear! I've had several people compliment Bianca in a similar way and it is always nice.


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> That must have been neat to hear! I've had several people compliment Bianca in a similar way and it is always nice.


What a very pretty Girl, I can see why!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Now is that the same dog that deserved a beating??!! What a beautiful pup!


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Now is that the same dog that deserved a beating??!! What a beautiful pup!


YEP!!! Thats the little S**T right there..

Thank you..

and when I get home to beat him tonight.. that tail of his is going to be a waggin a hundred miles an hour...:doggieplayball:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh see...that's one of those pups who gives you "the look" when you catch them doing something wrong and instead of being mad at them you say "It's a good thing you're cute!!"  She's beautiful!


----------

